# Cinder block wall



## uroman (Jul 18, 2011)

Need to cut a diagonal surface into an existing cinder block wall for roof construction, would like to avoid removing top courses if possible (cost issue). 4.5" grinder available w diamond blade. International- charity (and rescue from locals) job, no tool rental, I'm a plumber and out of my league. Ideas?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

:blink:

K well you said it, you are over your head. Don't attempt it! Call a pro.:thumbsup:

Also if you are a contractor please post an intro and tells us about yourself so we know whether to ream you or take it easy. 

One more thing ......don't take it personal.


----------



## uroman (Jul 18, 2011)

Ream away, I know that procedure well. I wont tell anybody about your dolls, I swear:thumbup:

I am the closest to a pro these people will see for a year, unless you wish to fly 3000 miles and work for free.

Assuming all posts are so helpful, plan to score w saw and chisel away, replacing blocks that crack.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Are you talking about cutting out a groove for the lead flashing?


----------



## uroman (Jul 18, 2011)

The wall was built with standard 8x816"CMU, variable (poor quality) bond (one month at a time it appears) without a solid roofing construction plan. Do not have a camera, here is what I am going for (without fancy breakfast nook). Bc of the bond issues, a slope will need to be cut from the top of the wall for the roof frame assembly (or take down half the wall and redo it right, cost prohibative)


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Got what you mean now. You need one of these.


----------



## uroman (Jul 18, 2011)

I was afraid you would say that. Location does not allow for it. I think what I will do if the chisel plan fails is take down the wall, A-frame the roof or even better a simple flat.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Well if you say you only have a 4" grinder dear god...your only option is to take down the blocks on the gable and stick frame it, if thats the area of concern. 

The top coarse should be poured with anchor bolts for a plate to be mounted to for the rafters to be fastened to, if thats the area of concern. Man that was wordy, but I hope you know what I mean.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

I will say this, you can put a 7" masonry blade on a 4" grinder. We do it all the time, it still would take awhile but it would beat a 4" blade....


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Why not put a 7" blade on a 7" grinder - could even shroud it if dust is a concern. 

Luk - you really put 7's on a 4 in grinder? :laughing: That's too mad max for me. I'll use 5" wheels and no bigger.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

superseal said:


> Why not put a 7" blade on a 7" grinder - could even shroud it if dust is a concern.
> 
> Luk - you really put 7's on a 4 in grinder? :laughing: That's too mad max for me. I'll use 5" wheels and no bigger.


I'm thinking about trying a 14". Actually the 7" blade and 4" grinder is about my fav tool. Powerful enough to get the job done but not powerful enough to rip you arm off and light.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I once hear of a man who shall remain nameless...:whistling Installed a 14" blade on a 7" grinder.

It has a lot of torque...er... I mean to say... 

I bet it has a lot of torque and gives new meaning to the words "white knockle grip"

Poor folks has poor ways.


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

Is it not possible build higher? Add a course or two and smooth things out? Perhaps I'm under-thinking the issue:sad:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I still cant get over how green that lawn is, im so jealous!


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I would get a drill bit long enough to go through the wall, drill a hole at the top of the rake and at the bottom, then pop a line and cut the inside and outside and break it off, then clean up with the grinder.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm assuming you're in Central America somewhere. Why not a flat roof?


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> I would get a drill bit long enough to go through the wall, drill a hole at the top of the rake and at the bottom, then pop a line and cut the inside and outside and break it off, then clean up with the grinder.


I use a 3/8" bit on a hammer drill for stuff like this and it motors through good block, if you have low quality units, it will be like butter...


----------



## uroman (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks guys for ideas. Maybe will use them when I get home. 

grinder idea last 55 minutes. Opted for flatish roof instead. Belizian masonry. Thank god for the scuba.


----------

